# DFS



## bugs (10 Jun 2008)

If I'm looking for quality I head for John Lewis...

However, I'm in the market for a couple of leather sofas and can't quite bring myself to ignore the silly cheap prices at DFS (I could get two for less than the price of the one of the ones I'm looking at in JL). I vaguely recall hearing horror stories with DFS but just wondered if anyone has any experience? Quality or product and service/reliability?

Cheers


----------



## JamesC (10 Jun 2008)

Cheap and cheerful with a short life expectancy. I only learnt recently that their sale products are cheapo products especially made for the sales.

Unless you're strapped for cash go to John Lewis or another respectable store and buy a decent one as it will last years longer.

James


----------



## Superman (10 Jun 2008)

I've not had a problem with my DFS purchase.

Top tip: ask for Saturday delivery when u buy if you want it. It should be free!

They only did give 2 days for delivery when it came into the warehouse but luckily my mother works for their IT firm and so arranged for a day that suited.


----------



## bugs (10 Jun 2008)

JamesC said:
			
		

> Cheap and cheerful with a short life expectancy. I only learnt recently that their sale products are cheapo products especially made for the sales.



That's what I expected - in particular your 2nd point...

I've never used them, nor do I know anyone who has, hence the question. Makes it ever more difficult when I'm more than familiar with JL product quality.


----------



## Luketendo (11 Jun 2008)

DFS ARE CRAP!!! Our sofa has been tearing and falling to bits since the start.


----------



## Superman (11 Jun 2008)

I must of been lucky then?!

But then I've got a big leather 3 seaters and a footstool and it wasn't "cheap" at all. Although, I think their proper "sale cheap" did look a bit iffy.

In addition, there's only me in the house so I don't have kids/pets jumping all over it and so I have taken care with it - as I'm still paying for it!

I'm sure they're better quality furniture places out there but for the style and price I'm a happy bunny.

That totally differs from my view of MFI, who were a right pain in the...


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2008)

Have a look in IKEA! Got mine there, prices are good and the quality is not bad! I am happy with it


----------



## johnny70 (11 Jun 2008)

we have 2 sofa's and a huge chair from DFS, couple of small problems, but all were sorted quickly

for the money we paid not bad, JL would have been 3x the price, are they really 3x the quality? I doubt it

JOHNNY


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2008)

SCS are good, are settee is very comfy


----------



## TDI-line (11 Jun 2008)

How about Furniture Village, bought both my settees from there, and the ones prior too. All of excellent construction.


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Jun 2008)

How about someone else's 1 year old quality sofa/suite off ebay and then get one of the couriers that also advertise on there to collect it.  Money saving there.

Or do what I did and get it second hand for free off dondumpthat which is a local recycling site for not wanted items.  There is also freecycle as well.

Andy


----------



## Joecoral (11 Jun 2008)

I can also recommedn IKEA. Just bough 2 sofas off them last week for the new house, only cheap but very comfy and feel reasonably good quality


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Have a look in IKEA! Got mine there, prices are good and the quality is not bad! I am happy with it



Just had an IKEA sofa arrive today.  Leather and very nice.  Looks very solid and well put together, so far...


----------

